# O2 SENSOR & SERVICE ENGINE SOON LIGHT



## HOLLYHOOD50 (Apr 19, 2011)

2002 NISSAN ALTIMA 142000 MILES I RECENTLY REPLACED AN O2 SENSOR BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT THE SERVICE ENGINE SOON LIGHT WAS DETECTING. AFTER 2 DAYS OF THE CAR RUNNING FINE I WENT TO START IT AND THE ENGINE ACTED LIKE IT WANTED TO START BUT WOULD NOT TURN OVER. THE SERVICE ENGINE SOON LIGHT NEVER WENT OFF AFTER FIXING THE PROBLEM NOR DID I TRY TO RESET IT. NOW I HAD A MECHANIC COME OUT AND LOOK AT IT AND HE THOUGHT THAT IT MIGHT BE THE FUEL PUMP BUT THE SERVICE ENGINE SOON LIGHT WAS STILL READING O2 SENSOR. HE RESET THE CODE AND THE CAR STARTED RIGHT UP......... WILL THE CAR NOT START IF THE CODE HAS NOT BEEN RESET? OR COULD IT IN FACT BE ANOTHER PROBLEM AND THIS WAS JUST A COINCIDENCE? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

What was the actual code that was read from the ECU?

And shut off the damn caps lock...jeeze...newb...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Would be nice to have the actual code. The oxygen sensor nor its trouble code should have no affect in the starting of the vehicle. Typical no start problems are often due to a faulty cam or crank sensor, which were recalled. You may want to contact your Nissan dealer and have them run your VIN# for outstanding campaigns and recalls. If the problem occurs again and the fuel pump is suspect, then the fuel pressure should be tested.


----------



## HOLLYHOOD50 (Apr 19, 2011)

THANK YOU MUCH FOR YOUR HELP smj999smj UNFORTUNATELY I DO NOT HAVE THE CODE BUT WILL DO AS YOU SUGGESTED. I KIND OF THOUGHT IT MIGHT OF BEEN THE CAM OR CRANK SENSOR AT FIRST. YOU HAVE SUGGESTED A GOOD START FOR ME! 
AS FAR AS jdgrotte GOES IM NOT POSTING A QUESTION TO RECEIVE YOUR KIND OF COMMENTS SO I WOULD PREFER IF YOU JUST NOT RESPOND ANYMORE. THANK YOU


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

> AS FAR AS jdgrotte GOES IM NOT POSTING A QUESTION TO RECEIVE YOUR KIND OF COMMENTS SO I WOULD PREFER IF YOU JUST NOT RESPOND ANYMORE.


*OK, SOUNDS LIKE GOOD PLAN. LET ME KNOW HOW THAT WORKS OUT FOR YOU.*..or don't...newb...


----------

